# VK - GOT TO PUSH THE DEALS WAY OVER 180



## Gizmo (26/3/18)

Some new deals, just to push the total deals over 180






Hadaly 25MM Styled RDA Black --> Now R200.00
Wotofo Serpent Alto RTA --> Now R200.00
Joyetech MG RTA Head for Ultimo --> Now R40.00
Vape Twizer V8 Ceramic Vape Tweezers --> Now R25.00
GEEKVAPE 521 MASTER KIT V2 --> Now R500.00
YStar Levante RDA --> Now R350.00
Desire Mad Dog RDA V2 24mm --> Now R350.00
VaperSTUFF VP RDA 24MM --> Now R500.00​


----------

